# Tuscany Campsite Help



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

I know there are a lot of very experienced motorhomers out there, and I have gained a lot of valuable knowledge by reading the various posts, so of course now that I am arranging a week in Tuscany with my wife, son and his wife, and my two year old grandson where else better to go to ask for advice on a suitable campsite.
My ideal Tuscany site for a weeks stay, would be somewhere in the country with lovely views and within a short walk of a lovely little village where we can eat and drink and join in with the locals. The site itself would have a swimming pool and the usual facilities.
Is this a dream or is there really such place?
Your recommendtions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Newleaf, 

we stayed on an ACSI site with the discount card at Montecatini Alto last year. Lovely site with pool etc. Also a lovely town about 15/20 mins walk away with a selection of restaurants. None of them really cheap as it is a holiday destination for Italians. Lovely funicular railway runs down to Montecatini Terme, with lots of shopping and restaurants available. 

A very interesting trip we made with the van, there is parking at the bottom of the village was to Vinci. The birth place of Leonardo da Vinci with a fascinating museum. He really was a very clever man. Another place not to miss is Lucca. Again accessible by m/van. Also a parking sosta within easy walk of the centre.

Enjoy,

Gary.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Tuscany Campsite help*

Thanks Gary,
I checked out Montecatini Alto in Google and all was looking good until I showed my wife (who doesn't do heights) a picture of the funicular railway, unfotunately she was drinking tea at the time!!!!!
Back to the drawing board!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

How about the Sosta at Monteriggioni. Well worth a couple of day's stay, one for the tiny Tuscan village and one for the walking.

The sosta is at the foot of the village walls and is only a short hop from Siena if you feel like city life. The restaurant is lovely, and there is a small bar across the street.

Co-ords: 43.389027,11.226289


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Unfortunately you are going to find that a lot of nice little Tuscan villages are perched on the top of the biggest hill in the neighbourhood! Definitely do not take your wife to Pitigliano in Southern Tuscany. 

I can't recommend any campsites as virtually all of them were closed when we were there last month but we stayed on the one in Sienna pictured below (with Pool) and on a new Sosta at Montalcino which, if there is a campsite nearby, would fit your bill nicely.

Kev


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Tuscany Campsite help*

I very much appreciate the trouble people have gone to in posting replies to this topic, even supplying pictures. Thank you all very much.
Monteriggioni is definately a must, which we will visit after son and grandson have returned home as they are in a large tent, which is a shame but there you go.
Pitigliano looks fabulous and maybe I should slip something into the wife's tea aka Mr T!!
Montalcino looks great too, think I should have added an extra week to the ferry booking.
Thank you all again.


----------



## EnGog (Sep 23, 2011)

We stayed at an Acsi site in Sovicile. No swimming pool, but a bus ran from the site into Siena. Another Acsi site was Casciano di Murlo south of Siena. This has a lovely swimming pool, shop, free wi-fi and has good views of the lovely countryside from its terraces. It is also close to the village itself.


----------

